# Oracle's most favorite place evah



## Latte-Dove (Sep 14, 2011)

My dove loves to cuddle up to my hands, preening fingers and nails...as well as the occasional haughty nip! LOL. He's also taken to pressing his head against my cupped hand as if he's hiding. It's very curious! My hand is in front of him and he ducks his head under my fingers and 'hides'. He doesn't look like he's in distress and is often 'flirting' with me with his little wing twitches and coos. LOL. Am I his 'mama'?


----------

